# Afghanistan



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

The fishing here in afghanistan is pretty slow. The water with fish seem to have dissappeared. The poop ponds are pretty full with feces haha


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

no catch and release over there!


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

nope just catch and kill!!!!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Josh, you ass, when you coming back? When did you start posting on here? Started missing us?


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

I'm set to head over there this summer for a 365...is there any opportunities to head down south to the Arabian Sea? I hear the blue water fishing out there is pretty good and unutilized


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Any pics or video?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> Any pics or video?


*I got some for ya Joe but you may not want to eat for a while after watching them.:blink:*


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Superchua, The Stan doesn't have a coastline...you'd have to go through Pakistan to get to the Arabian Sea...which is a shame, because you are right...there's some good blue water fishing over there...fished the Persian Gulf and the Red Sea and had really good days...sails galore in the Persian...especially this time of year...along with a grouper type species called a Hamour...Light and tasty that fish...


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Cool...i doubt they would let any troops leave base to go on a fishing charter down there, but it would be cool and atleast give them something to do for r&r


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

yeah there is no way to leave the area. we are in a war if you didnt know that. you have a job to do even its 120days or 365 days.


----------

